# what type of dog breed?



## ivory4646 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I just recentley got a new puppy. We were told by the breeder that he was a boxer/rottweiler mix. He was 8 weeks when we got him. Now he is almost 11, and we are starting to wonder if he is actualley a rott.boxer mix indeed. He almost seems to have german shepherd features. My biggest concern is that his coat seems to be getting longer. The breeder ensured us that it was just his "puppy coat" and that it would shed out. I am thrilled to have a boxer/rott mix, but now that i am starting to become learey, I am becoming very dissapointed. I am just not so fond of shepherds, and especialley do not want a long haired dog. I was hoping that maybe some of you could identify the correct mix of breeds in my new puppy. I am going to post some pics in the picture section...his name is Charlie. 
Also, If anyone else has a Shepard/boxer mix.....any advice would be welcome- do puppies typicalley shed out their "puppy coat"??
LYNN


----------



## ivory4646 (Nov 11, 2006)

Ok- I Posted 4 Images Of Him Under Boxer In The Picture Section...please Take A Look. Thanks


----------



## Kerri6398 (Nov 11, 2006)

I looked at the photo's of him. He is a cutie pie!!!! I can defenitley see the boxer in him. It's hard to say what else he has in him. At this point he is so young and he does have such puppy fur. My only advice is to look up the other breeds you were told he is and see what they look like as puppies. So if he was a boxer/rott mix look them up as puppies or google that mix and see what you get. Do the same with a shepard and see if his fur resembles a shepards. Hope this helps out a little. I had a friend in the same boat when she rescued a dog. It took a while to figure out what he was!


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

i don't see it! wehres the pic?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i, also, see where there could be Boxer, but i'm not sure about the other(s)....the ear carriage is all wrong for either Boxer or Rotti; they will most likely be erect, indicating possible GSD, but i don't really see any of that breed in there and the Boxer look isn't strong enuff to not see Shepherd.....any way you can find out about any dogs in the "breeder's" (and i use this term loosely in this case) neighborhood that may have possibly gotten to her? what is the mother? that's a good place to start.....


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Dulce, look at the top of the page where it has "Dog Names" "Dog Rescues" "Dog Pictures" etc.....then scroll down to the Boxer section.....you'll find him there.....


----------



## cheyenne (Nov 10, 2006)

*shed hair*

Puppies shed hair A LOT


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

he holds his ears like a rott but i honestly do not see the boxer. cute little thing.


----------



## cheyenne (Nov 10, 2006)

*wheres pic*

wheres the picture?????????


----------



## ivory4646 (Nov 11, 2006)

if you go to dog pictures in the top menu, and scroll down to 'boxer' there are a few images of here there. thanks!


----------



## cheyenne (Nov 10, 2006)

*see it!!!!*

Thanks.............its so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Where!!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## cheyenne (Nov 10, 2006)

*Where to go..*

Go to dog picture scroll down.go to boxer....ther are a few photos one of them.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Please be more specific!!!! Dog Pictures Forum??? I see nothing about Boxers there!


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Lab/Shepherd/Chow

Chow: Cause of his fuzzyness and golden color

Shepherd: Dark mask, floppy ears

I see absolutely NO Boxer, OR Rottweiler


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm so confused....can somebody just post a link to the place the pics are?


----------



## ivory4646 (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.dogforums.com/cms/image/tid/24
I prolly should have posted the link in the first place!


----------



## Sue (Oct 16, 2006)

I think he's one of the cutest puppies I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## Pug_Girl_11 (Nov 6, 2006)

I think one of its parents were half pitt/shepard, boxer/shepard, pitt/boxer.


----------



## Pug_Girl_11 (Nov 6, 2006)

Pug_Girl_11 said:


> I think one of its parents were half pitt/shepard, boxer/shepard, pitt/boxer.


Any dog can be breed by 3 or 4 different breeds


----------



## daisy (Aug 23, 2006)

he is definetly a GSD cross...those ears that face and head and look at those legs...witch he may or may not grow into i know


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Pug_Girl_11 said:


> I think one of its parents were half pitt/shepard, boxer/shepard, pitt/boxer.


There is ONE "T" in PIT


Can someone PLEASE tell me where they see Boxer?


----------



## Kerri6398 (Nov 11, 2006)

I tried to google the type of puppies everyone is saying your pup could be. The tough thing with a mix is you never know what is in the lines. Here is the one I came up with that to me looks the most similiar to your puppy. I dont know if it helps any. This one is a boxer mix.... 

http://www.bahnder.com/images/dog/boris5.jpg 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Kerri6398 (Nov 11, 2006)

I am still doing some research and here is what else I cam up with. This is a rescue dog that is a boxer/shepard mix. Looks pretty similiar to me. here is the link to that pup...

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...=jpeg&no=2&tt=4&oid=0b31dbdc03b06048&ei=UTF-8

I am trying to take what everyone is suggesting into consideration and someone mentioned a chow so I came up with this chow/sheperd mix also....

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...vnum=10&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=ISO-8859-1&sa=X


I hope these links work for everyone. Please let me know if the pictures are showing up or not. It's hard to pinpoint what exactly this puppy could be!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmmmm.....well, the only way I see Boxer is because of the coloring and black mask. His head looks a little blocky, unlike a GSD, so that also kinda points toward Boxer. But the shape of the body and the length of the fur looks like a GSD. It could also be part Belgian Malinos(sp), but they aren't very common. I see no Rottie whatsoever.
*sigh* this is why you never buy a mixed breed pup from a breeder...God knows what trait the pup will take on. You might get a dog that looks exactly like a Boxer with just the coat of a GSD, you may get a dog that looks like a GSD with the face of a Boxer, etc......You only _adopt_ mutts when you are willing to be surprised! lol  And if a breeder was selling mutts...well....not a good breeder, anyways. 
Your pup might have longer fur, but it won't be horrible. It won't be a long coat, just a thick coat, kinda like a Malamute's. Since your pup may have Boxer, it might make the coat shorter, but who knows. That's a mutt for you! lol  
Puppies may shed their puppy coat, but it is only to adopt their thicker undercoat. From my experience, when I dog sheds its puppy coat, the hair only gets thicker. The exception being a hairless dog. Then they are born with fuzz and they shed it off! lol When we got our Lab pup, she had virtually no undercoat, but when she started loosing her "puppy fur" her undercoat came in.


----------



## ivory4646 (Nov 11, 2006)

wow,
thank you all sooo much for taking the time to try to figure out my mystery! The pictures you posted were soo helpful...I have a better understanding of what my pup could potentialley be, but still am a little confused. I was pretty disapointed when i first started to wonder if indeed he was what the breeder said, but after spending a few weeks with him and getting to know his personality, I dont care anymore. I am willing to be takin by surprise! He is the most lovable creature....All he wants to do is cuddle and be held. I know, I should prolly start breaking him of that habbit...but he is just toooo irresistable when he nudges his little black nose under my arm and paws at me to pick him up!! He is just like a little human! Honestley, I never had a dog that wanted to be held and picked up so much. 
ANyway, My bets are going to the GSD/boxer based on those pics that you posted. He is now 11 weeks, and is starting to take on more features of a GSD. I will post more picks tomarrow so you can all see for yourselves. It should be interested to see his progress. Thanks again, and I will keep you all posted!
LYNN


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

You don't have to break him of the habit if you want an eighty pound lap dog! lol  My two Labs (esp. the younger one) LOVE to still be held and cuddled. Sadie thinks she is stil eleven pounds and insists on riding on my lap in the car...even though she is now 65-70lbs! lol Oh, but if you don't want an eighty pound dog pawing at you for attention....whenever your pup wants you to pick him up, make him sit first. This will teach him that the way to get attention is to sit and look cute, not paw and look cute. 
Glad you're happy with your pupper...I saw a Boxer/GSD mix today while I was going into school and he was a very handsome dog.


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

Pug_Girl_11 said:


> Any dog can be breed by 3 or 4 different breeds


That is very true.

A female can have a litter where the pups come from different males.

The back yard breeder you purchased from may have no idea if their female was just bred by one male or not.

Did you see the parents of the puppies? Were you allowed to choose the one you wanted out of the litter?

To me this is a perfect example of why people should not support BYBs at any cost. You don't know what you'r likely to get. You dont know if the person is even honest of what the pups are or could be, especially when they are looking to make money on a mix. 

However, going into a mixed breed purchase, I truely believe the buyer should be aware of all risks and should be *dedicated* to lifelong care of the animal they _ choose_ to bring home.


----------



## jframe (Feb 3, 2007)

People should have to get a license to breed animals. You simply can't trust them. Yes, it is broad generalization that is most often true.

ivory 4646, just love him and treat him well. Be a good owner and don't worry about what he is.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

It is hard to tell with puppies, however I see little Rott or Boxer in your pup.
I have a Rottie Boxer mix and well, your dog doesnt really remind me much of her, or her siblings. However, her father was a brindle... perhaps your pups parent was a fawn. But still. 
Heres a few pics. ( sorry to anyone who may be tired of seeing them lol)
Her and her sis at approx 4 months of age








One of her brothers at 4 weeks









As someone mentioned earlier, did you see the parents at all?


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I can not find the link either. the link you posted just gives me a blank white page when I click on it. I went the dog pictures and even did a search no Boxer thread there. 

Pretty Please I wont get offended. Could someone just pretend like I am a 2yr old that can read and give me very specific instructions on how to find the pics?? Even if you post the link here it will be driving me crazy on where it is and how to find it.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I cant find the pictures either...

I did want to mention though, Rottie pups in general are very fuzzy because as an adult they have a DOUBLE COAT. It may not look as fuzzy as a Siberian Husky or a German Shepherd who both also carry double coats, but Rotties do have them. Also there is such thing as Long-haired rotties. It is a throw-back gene from what went into their creation. It pops up every now and then and as far as I know isnt a disqualification, could be wrong on that though.


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

The picture has been posted in this thread.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

The "breeder" is not a real breeder - sounds like a backyard breeder selling pups to make money.

Anyway, from your description sounds like mom was bred by more then one dog! They only saw the rotti (if that's the father). Could have been a shepard that got her too.

Rotties and boxers both have ultra short hair, so I would be suspecious of "longer" hair. I've never seen any boxer or rottie puppies that had longer hair! So what happens to this pup since its probably not what you thought? Do you intend to keep the pup anyway?

Ok if that's the picture of the pup (he is cute) he's NOt what this person said - I say there's shepard in the background. Willing to bet there's probably 3 or 4 mixes in there - so who knows what he will look like or how big he will get when grown.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Hmmm I wouldn''t call this ultra-short hair....This beautiful long-haired Rottweiler was at the UKC dog show in MI a few weeks ago. Gorgeous dog I might add!



















Another long coat - purebred rottie all his siblings were ""normal coated""










Here''s a nice head shot of another Rottie - not a short coat like a boxer either, eh?


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Its easiest to see the rottie''s double-coat when its a little wet because then the fur isnt lying down in its typical way which for the rottie, from a distance makes it look like it has a short coat like a doberman or a boxer










Its harder to tell in this pic but if you look closely at the neck/chest area you can see its not a short coat.










One more long-coat for fun










And just for comparison''s sake, here is a couple of Boxers (and the one in front is a friggen awesome one at that!!!!!!!). Typical short coat, NOT what the rottie carries!










BTW, all these pictures must be credited to and are copywritten to www.molosserdogs.com if anyone wishes to use any of the 8 pictures I have posted they must talk to me or one of the administrators of the site.


----------



## Akita (Dec 22, 2006)

This is what I am about to do to find out what my dog is...A simple DNA test for $65.00. They send the kit to you and you mail the swab back..I also think they could pick up certain diseases with it including certain Cancer's

Canine Heritage™ Breed Test Update 
March 1, 2007 


Dear Marc 


The Canine Heritage™ Breed Test is almost here!!


Thank you for your interest in the Canine Heritage™ Breed Test. As you may have guessed, the response to our product announcement was overwhelming! We wanted to take a moment to update you on the release of the Canine Heritage™ Breed Test to the public. 

Very soon, you will receive an e-mail detailing the three available ordering options for the Canine Heritage™ Breed Test. Meanwhile, if you have not visited our website recently-please do so. We have updated it with more detailed information about the Canine Heritage™ Breed Test along with some FAQs about the test. 


Keep checking your inbox for information on how to purchase the Canine Heritage™ Breed Test and thank you for your continued interest in this exciting new product! 



Sincerely,

Brad Mitchell 
Product Manager
MMI Genomics, Inc. 

800.DNA.DOGG | www.mmigenomics.com


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

*drools over the Rottie pictures posted* Now THOSE are some gorgous dogs. 

Hahaha, I think I need to use that breed test for my dogs. I have no idea if Blackie is pure or not (we think he may have Rottie in him), and I'd love to know what all is in Rose. lol


----------



## DebFR (Jun 10, 2007)

Where are the pics of dog?


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

Unfortunately, unless you got papers with your dog and it was indeed a legitimate breeder who can show you the bloodline, you never will know.... or you can take that test. He is an ABSOLUTELY adorable pup either way. BTW: Beware the 80 lb lap dog, it is really sweet, but they have no clue how big they really are.


----------



## joeciac (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a mini pincher who tends to be a bit edgy and mean....my favorite breed has to be a toy poodle which my fiancee has she is the most lovable snuggley dog i have ever encountered.

I just started a website to help me earn some money to help my pincher to get kidney stone surgury. Please visit us www.fidofun.com...

Also a quick question is it worth it to get the Dog health insurance?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Can't say I see Rottie in this pup at all. It is a very sweet looking puppy though very very cute. Hair is something you can deal with. Short coated breeds shed as well. You just get the vacuum out a bit more often. LOL My Rotties coats are not as long as those posted. I have not seen any quite as long as the one, but OC is right, especially with poor breeding some Rotts have slightly longer coats. They all have more coat then a boxer. They would be considered short coat, not smooth coat. They do shed their share as well, but I have a cat as well so it is just a fact of life that I have to vacuum every day. LOL


----------



## keenaco02 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: shed hair*

ya they do lol


----------



## mrssqueek (Jan 13, 2008)

I would say LAB! The butt tells me that. Shepard has longer hair then that.


----------



## ninja (Feb 16, 2008)

hi im from florida just join u guys. i have puppie but dont know his breed can sombody help me out wat breed he is pls!!


----------



## brie'anna (May 7, 2008)

I say jack russel terrier... or some type of terrier

I found information on how to determine a dog's breed...


*How to Determine a Dog's Breed*

Step1
Look carefully at the size of the dog first to begin to eliminate specific breeds. Determine the dog's color and hair length; this characteristic will be broken into either long hair or short haired. 
Step2
Determine the overall energy level of the dog whether it is playful or fairly sedentary. Observe whether the dog is friendly or aggressive to strangers. Also, notice how the dog reacts to other animals, especially other dogs. This behavior could help identify breed as well. 
Step3
Figure out the dog's build. Decide if it is muscular, small, medium or very small. Then feel the coat of hair on the dog, and list if the fur is wavy, straight, silky or sparse. Write down your assessments of the dog. 
Step4
Pay special attention to the color combination of your dog. Most dogs are colored with a mix of white, black, tan, brown and sometimes red. Next, study the dog's head to determine if it is round, flat or square; also pay special attention to the dog's snout and whether it is long or short. 
Step5
Note whether the dog is very vocal or fairly silent. Many dog breeds have specific vocal cues. You can also look at the dog's tail as another indicator. 
Step6
Write down as many observations about your dog's appearance as possible and get a book or web reference on dog breeds. Use your observations to single out breed possibilities to help determine the specific breed. Be aware that your dog could be a mixture of different breeds. 

Here's the website for more information!!

http://www.ehow.com/how_2098578_det...ce=yahoo&utm_medium=ssp&utm_campaign=yssp_art


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely a terrier; I'd guess a rat terrier.


----------



## tinkleetinklee (Aug 13, 2008)

My dog is an Amercian Akita! he is sooo cute!


----------



## bigbadjohnsmom (Mar 2, 2009)

Pug_Girl_11, you have the cutest dog!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## cyan2008 (Apr 7, 2009)

*No Worry*

You still need to allow the dog go throough phase of developement.
he is yet to bring out himself for us to see what kind of stuff in him.

No worry.


----------



## Rachelgraham (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a shepherd boxer mix and he looks nothing like that at all. I see chow but no boxer or even rott. And if it is
a chow, his fur will get longer. I can't tell you what it is but 
it's definitely not a shepherd boxer mix.


----------



## Rachelgraham (Oct 3, 2009)

here is my shepherd/boxer mix..


----------

